
Show HN: A graph-based functional API for building complex sklearn pipelines - algnz
https://github.com/alegonz/baikal
======
phunge
Neat! See also:
[https://fklearn.readthedocs.io/en/latest/](https://fklearn.readthedocs.io/en/latest/),
which wraps sklearn in a much-improved functional API.

------
kk58
How is this different from pipelineand feature union

~~~
yanovskishai
He mention in the README that sklearn native pipelinea don't support
estimators union (stacking).

